# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Klachten na plaatsen implantaat

## brenniealex

6 weken geleden heb ik een implantaat laten zetten, nu heb ik sinds een week last van zeurderige (zenuw) pijn, een brandende tong en vieze metaalsmaak in mijn mond. De implantoloog kan niks vinden en zegt dat het er allemaal keurig uitziet. Kuurtje tegen schimmelinfectie geeft geen verlichting. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb hier geen ervaring mee, maar het lijkt me zéér vervelend!!
Misschien een idee om een second opinion aan te vragen??

Sterkte!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo,

Vervelend lijkt me dat!
Een schimmelinfectie zal het wel niet zijn als de kuur niet geholpen heeft.
Het kan zijn dat er een ontsteking zit of het kan zijn dat je allergisch bent voor de metalen die gebruikt zijn om je implantaat te maken. 
*Nadelen*
Maar de nadelen die meestal niet genoemd worden kunnen ernstige gevolgen hebben. Wanneer al uw tanden en kiezen getrokken zijn, dan zullen de zenuwen die in de kiezen zaten afsterven (atrofiëren). Althans, bij 90% van de mensen. Bij ongeveer 10% van de personen gebeurt dat niet en blijft de werking van de zenuw latent aanwezig. Op de plaats waar ooit tanden en kiezen zaten zitten in het bot een groot aantal zenuweinden. Omdat die zenuweinden in het bot niet geprikkeld kunnen worden, zult u daar nooit iets van merken. Maar wanneer er nu een gaatje in het bot geboord wordt, is het mogelijk dat zo’n zenuw geraakt wordt en weer geactiveerd. De ervaring leert, dat bij 5 tot 10% van de mensen die implantaten laten zetten, voor kortere of langere tijd op één of meer plaatsen pijn wordt ervaren. Ook is het mogelijk dat de tong, wang of onderlip ‘doof’ aanvoelt. Meestal verdwijnt deze pijn of doofheid na enkele weken of maanden wel weer. Maar in een aantal gevallen gebeurt dit niet en is de pijn blijvend. In ongeveer een half procent van de gevallen is de pijn zo ondragelijk dat besloten moet worden het implantaat weer te verwijderen.
_(Bron; implantaatpijn.net)_
Op deze site staan ook ervaringen van andere mensen die pijn ondervonden na het plaatsen van een of meerdere implantaten.
Ik hoop voor je dat de pijn uit zichzelf weggaat!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## ladysometha

Anderhalf week geleden zijn er implantaten geplaatst in mijn onderkaak.
Daarnaast hadden zij ook circa i centimeter bot van de kaak weg gehaald.
Alles geneest eigenlijk heel goed. Tot mijn grote verbazing past mijn hele onder prothese 
helemaal niet meer. Nu moet ik a.s dinsdag weer heen naar de kaakchirurg en de volgende dag naar mijn tandarts voor een kussen in mijn onder prothese.Het is toch niet de bedoeling dat ik straks 3 maanden lang met een te grote prothese moet blijven lopen.
Hoe werkt dat? Kan iemand mij daar misschien een antwoord opgeven?
Alvast bedankt,

Lady.

----------


## gossie

Dag Lady,
maak jezelf niet bang dat je 3 mnd, met een te grote prothese moet lopen.
Je tandarts laat dat zeker niet toe!!
Sterkte

----------


## ladysometha

> Dag Lady,
> maak jezelf niet bang dat je 3 mnd, met een te grote prothese moet lopen.
> Je tandarts laat dat zeker niet toe!!
> Sterkte


Dank je wel Gossie :Smile:

----------


## beuker2308

Ik heb ook sinds 1-11-2012 2 implantaten laten plaatsen in mijn onderkaak,het vervelende is de napijn en de opgezette onderkaak,maar mijn vraag is na hoeveel dagen zal de zwelling afnemen? onder mijn tong is het ook iets opgezet,maar dat zal er allemaal wel bij horen!

----------


## lilianeluc

mijn man heefd vorige week ook inplantaten laten zetten en heefd ook nog veel pijn en is nog opgezwollen weet er iemand hoelang e pijn als normaal kan worden aanzien ?

----------

